# Grande Fratello 2015: concorrenti, puntate, diretta tv.



## admin (24 Settembre 2015)

E' iniziato il Grande Fratello 2015. Il reality, come tutti gli anni, è in onda sulle reti Mediaset. Per la precisione, su Mediaset Premium ai canali Premium Extra 1 e Premium Extra 2.

A seguire, tutti i concorrenti.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2015)

Sembra uno spin-off di Uomini e Donne..


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2015)

Le grandi esclusive di cui possono usufruire gli abbonati a Premium


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Settembre 2015)

Ancora il Grande Fratello


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Unica nota positiva sarà il probabile ritorno di mai dire grande fratello.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Unica nota positiva sarà il probabile ritorno di mai dire grande fratello.



Mi sa di no,visto che la Giallappa's è passsata in Rai.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2015)

spazzatura allo stato puro


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2015)

ho letto che fra i concorrenti ci sarebbe un sordomuto e un ex prete diventato trans.  

insomma la solita carrellata di casi umani. 
la prima puntata a livello di ascolti è stata un flop.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Settembre 2015)

Non so se sia peggio chi partecipa o chi guarda questa spazzatura


----------

